# Where to go after all this rain?



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all - am fairly new to the wading scene and chasing reds and specks but I have the day off work this Friday and would like y'alls thoughts on wading east Mattie - accessing from the ocean side.

With all this rain - am I wasting my time?

Barometer is rising. Will the water be clear enough? Is the temp going to send them into deep water?

You can see I have no idea so I would appreciate your thoughts.

Tim


----------



## houstonken (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe the salt water fishing will be terrible for at least 2 weeks. Trinity Bay was very low in salinity before the Sunday/Monday rains. 

We went fishing in June last summer 2 weeks after the Memorial Day rainstorm/flood and go absolutely no action in Galveston


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*Reporting in*

Thanks Ken - You were right - I couldn't find a fish in the shallows to save myself! There was a heap of bait - all sizes - but no predators.

The beach is pretty badly chopped up and lots of logs / sticks over it.

The surf fished pretty well and I saw a number of black drum caught as I was driving past.

Still beats working!


----------

